# hurricane damage???



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

looking to sail the islands, caribbean in march or april of 2005. anyone hear of the extent of damage? we don''t care where we sail. we had our heart set on grenada but i hear they got blasted. any info would be of great help..thx


----------



## Eva (Feb 27, 2001)

You''d be surprised how much even Grenada will recover by next spring. We sailed in the Abacos in April, 2000 -- just months after Floyd devastated the islands, and while we (who had visited several times before) recognized the changes to the islands wrought by the storm, newbies saw nothing amiss. And of course, Grenada (devastated by Ivan) and Abaco (slammed by Frances and Jeanne) will more than welcome your tourist dollars by then, as it is an important industry for them.

The difficulty right now with booking a charter to those destinations is that if you are planning to use a local outfit, you will not be able to get in touch very easily, as telephone communications are still impacted. (When we sailed in the Abacos in 2000, we booked our trip with a local company while they were at the Annapolis boat show -- avoiding the telecommunications problems.) If you go with someone like Moorings, you won''t have that problem.

Of course, aside from the northernmost chartering area (the Abacos) and the southernmost (Grenada), most have thus far been untouched by this freakish hurricane season. So the BVI, St. Martin, etc. are still in good shape. Next spring, though, I would think there would be slightly more crowds in those spots as people shy away from the Grenadines or the Bahamas, with a warmer welcome in the areas that were harder hit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thx eva for the information. will evaluate and make a decision soon.....


----------

